# Beek from the Hoosier state



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## allniter (Aug 22, 2011)

WELCOME --R U from up state there is a bee club in FT. WAYNE


----------



## JMHoney (Jan 7, 2017)

Pm sent


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome aboard jm! add your name to the 'treatment free members listing' if you are so inclined, and please keep us updated on how things are going in your apiary.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------

